# Ulepszenie renderownia czcionek

## kfiaciarka

Witam,

Parę dni temu odkopałem fajne howto, którego efekty bardzo mi się spodobały. Postanowiłem więc zwrócić waszą uwagę na nie;)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511382-highlight-.html

Jedna uwaga: podobno USE="bindist" dla stabilnego freetype daje podobne efekty, więc jak ktoś nei chce sobie "psuć" systemu więc niech zacznie od tego.

----------

## psycepa

mozesz zapodac jakies screeny 'przed' i 'po' coby zobaczyc czy warto ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Mówie ci że jakość jest kolosalna:) Powiem w skrócie tak: Jak IE pod Vistą :Wink:  przy czym czcionki wszędzie ładnie wyglądają.

----------

## no4b

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> mozesz zapodac jakies screeny 'przed' i 'po' coby zobaczyc czy warto ? 

 

Pod how to masz screeny.

----------

## psycepa

a racja, nie zauwazylem  :Embarassed: 

----------

## arsen

miałem przez wiele miesięcy bindist dla starego freetype, dziś właśnie też zrobiłem sobie według howto te czcionki i róznica jest znaczna, na plus tego z howto  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

kusisz  :Twisted Evil:  a tu czasu brak na zabawe...  :Sad: 

----------

## no4b

Ja zrobiłem i wyglądały dużo gorzej niż to co mam obecnie (freetype z bindist). Może to dlatego, że mam monitor CRT?

----------

## keman

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Ja zrobiłem i wyglądały dużo gorzej niż to co mam obecnie (freetype z bindist). Może to dlatego, że mam monitor CRT?

 

A jestes pewien ze wylaczyles flage bindist podczas kompilacji freetype?

U mnie wygladaja rewelacyjnie, powiedzialbym ze na poziomie OSX  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

no i sie zlamalem  :Razz: 

jaki filtr polecacie? to znaczy ktory daje najwiecej eye-candiness  :Smile:  ? LCD laptopa 15" jakby co  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

Ja polecam filter_default, czcionki sa pieknie wygladzone i czytelne - przyklad  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

przy crt mozna? i czy warto przeplacac jak sie nie widzi roznicy na screenach?

----------

## argasek

Kwestia jest bardzo dyskusyjna, mnie np. ten nowy ClearType microsoftu doprowadza do szału, na CRT to wygląda jak shit. Prawda jest taka, że używając dobrej jakości fontów posiadających hinting, np. Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, po wyłączeniu antyaliasingu fonty renderowane są rewelacyjnie (ale chodzi o to by wyłączyć antyaliasing tylko dla pewnego zakresu, np. 8-10 punktów, zależy od DPI serwera X). 

Poprawę jakości renderowania przynosi rzeczywiście skok na (zamaskowany, z powodów co najmniej debilnych -> bugs.gentoo.org for details  :Wink:  ) freetype 2.2 (screeny też na bugzilli).

greetz

----------

## Poe

tak offtopicowo troche... nasz rodzimy facet pisał to how-to  :Wink:  popatrzcie na screena "before" na pasek na dole  :Wink: 

a how-to przetestuje sobie... moze zdąże jutro, a jak nie to po nowym roku  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

 *keman wrote:*   

>  *no4b wrote:*   Ja zrobiłem i wyglądały dużo gorzej niż to co mam obecnie (freetype z bindist). Może to dlatego, że mam monitor CRT? 
> 
> A jestes pewien ze wylaczyles flage bindist podczas kompilacji freetype?
> 
> U mnie wygladaja rewelacyjnie, powiedzialbym ze na poziomie OSX 

 

Tak, jestem pewien. Wywaliłem także ~/.fontconfig/. Mimo, że mam CRT (Samsung SyncMaster 900NF) widzę znaczną różnicę na screenach. Fonty z http://waluigi.pl/files/bindist-filter_default.png mi się podobają, jednak u mnie po zastosowaniu howto były one "cienkie" i brzydkie. Gdzieniegdzie wyglądały, jakby nie było aliasingu.

----------

## psycepa

 *Poe wrote:*   

> tak offtopicowo troche... nasz rodzimy facet pisał to how-to  popatrzcie na screena "before" na pasek na dole 
> 
> a how-to przetestuje sobie... moze zdąże jutro, a jak nie to po nowym roku 

 

nick: boniek

i miejsce gdzie hostowane sa zdjecia:) gda.pl  :Razz: 

zegarek, gimp na screenie, sporo tego  :Smile:  jakos slabo sie maskuje  :Razz: 

keman przekonal mnie do defaultowego filtra, jak tylko skonczy sie update systemu (beryl 0.1.4  :Twisted Evil:  ) to zapuszczam merga fontow  :Razz: 

---edit---

btw keman jakich czcionek uzywasz ?

chodzi mi zwlaszcza o te w firefoxie

rezultaty pokaze potem  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

Psycepa, w GNOME mam poustawiana czcionke Dejavu jako Application Font, w Firefoxie zmienilem tylko Default font z Times New Roman na Arial  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Kwestia jest bardzo dyskusyjna, mnie np. ten nowy ClearType microsoftu doprowadza do szału, na CRT to wygląda jak shit. Prawda jest taka, że używając dobrej jakości fontów posiadających hinting, np. Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, po wyłączeniu antyaliasingu fonty renderowane są rewelacyjnie (ale chodzi o to by wyłączyć antyaliasing tylko dla pewnego zakresu, np. 8-10 punktów, zależy od DPI serwera X). 
> 
> Poprawę jakości renderowania przynosi rzeczywiście skok na (zamaskowany, z powodów co najmniej debilnych -> bugs.gentoo.org for details  ) freetype 2.2 (screeny też na bugzilli).
> 
> greetz

 

ja ustawiłem 96 dpi dla czcionek i serwera, ale ponieważ mam ustawioną wszędzie 10 to jak wyłącze 8-10 to są dopiero "oberwańce" i postrzępione:)

----------

## Gabrys

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Mówie ci że jakość jest kolosalna:) Powiem w skrócie tak: Jak IE pod Vistą przy czym czcionki wszędzie ładnie wyglądają.

 

Jakbym wiedział jak wyglądają czcionki w IE pod Wistą, to bym może to skomentował. Ale z tego co widzę ze skrinów, to nic nadzwyczajnego.

PS: to może dlatego, że już używam 2.2 od czasu jakiegoś update'a?

----------

## argasek

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> ja ustawiłem 96 dpi dla czcionek i serwera, ale ponieważ mam ustawioną wszędzie 10 to jak wyłącze 8-10 to są dopiero "oberwańce" i postrzępione:)

 

Też mam 96 DPI, a screen dołączam. Na monitorze CRT wygląda imho b. przyzwoicie... (wyłączone od 8 do 11 pt).

 *gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jakbym wiedział jak wyglądają czcionki w IE pod Wistą, to bym może to skomentował. Ale z tego co widzę ze skrinów, to nic nadzwyczajnego. 
> 
> 

 

Generalnie nie tyle IE pod Vista, co IE 7 (pod WinXP dokładnie tak samo). Ale istotnie - nic nadzwyczajnego  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

Masz racje, na monitorze CRT to by wyglądało ładnie.

----------

## arsen

ja na moim lapku czyli lcd mam zupełnie inne, podobaja mi się że są ostre jak żyleta  :Smile: 

http://gentoo.pl/~arsen/font.png

----------

## Gabrys

A na mojej szerokiej 19" podobają mi się takie fonty:

http://quake.microsoft-sucks.org/%7Equake/screenshots/fonty.png

 :Very Happy: 

```
* media-libs/freetype

     Available versions:  1.3.1-r4:1 ~1.3.1-r5:1 2.1.9-r1:2 ~2.1.10:2 ~2.1.10-r1:2 2.1.10-r2:2 2.2.1:2 [M]2.2.2_pre20061126:2[1]  [M]2.2.2_pre20061210:2[1]  [M]2.2.2_pre20061215:2[1]

     Installed:           2.2.1

     Homepage:            http://www.freetype.org/

     Description:         A high-quality and portable font engine

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freetype-2.2.1  USE="zlib -bindist -doc" 0 kB
```

Tylko jakoś nie pamiętam, żebym specjalnie instalował tę wersję. Widocznie chciałem jakiś program, który wymagał wyszszej wersji.

----------

## psycepa

Witam

no i chyba to zrobiłem

efekt przedstawiam tutaj:

http://jz.anet.pl/media/shots/screen-afterp.png

mam tylko pytanie, czy u was w momencie, gdy zmienicie zoom na mniejszy (lub mniejsza domyslna czcionke) jakosc wyswietlanej czcionki sie pogarsza?

u mnie wyglada to tak:

http://jz.anet.pl/media/shots/screen-afterp2.png

----------

## argasek

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> no i chyba to zrobiłem
> 
> efekt przedstawiam tutaj:
> ...

 

Wręcz przeciwnie, drugi screen (na CRT u mnie) wygląda na dużo ostrzejszy i bardziej czytelny.

Słowem: kwestia gustu  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

jezeli nie widze roznicy na tych wszystkich screenach to mam sie udac do lekarza od oczu?

----------

## keman

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> jezeli nie widze roznicy na tych wszystkich screenach to mam sie udac do lekarza od oczu?

 

Tak, ew. pomyslec o zmianie monitora  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> jezeli nie widze roznicy na tych wszystkich screenach to mam sie udac do lekarza od oczu?

 

hint: zwroc uwage na wyglad czcionek  :Smile: 

----------

## magnum_pl

Wygląda to rewelacyjnie, polecam.   :Very Happy: 

----------

